
Why isn't Dropbox releasing a client for RaspberryPi? - vrypan
It&#x27;s one of the most often requested feature from Dropbox: a RPi client. See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropboxforum.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;community&#x2F;posts&#x2F;202894235-Client-for-Raspberry-Pi for example.<p>It doesn&#x27;t seem to be technically challenging since they already have linux clients, and also clients that run on ARM architectures (see Android).<p>Why isn&#x27;t Dropbox releasing a Raspberry Pi client?
======
tsukikage
Dropbox solves the problem of synchronizing files between devices for people
who do not possess their own file server to act as intermediary.

So, Dropbox is the service you use when you don't own a Raspberry Pi.

~~~
vrypan
A file server has nothing to do with syncing across devices. If this was the
case, they wouldn't have a x86 Linux client either.

------
meatbyproducts
The NSA doesn't want them to...

